# D600 Grip options



## myko5 (Mar 28, 2013)

I just bit the bullet on a used D600. Now I want to find a cheap grip for it. I would love the nikon MB-D14 but its priced way to high for me to buy it. Anybody have any personal recommendations on a 3rd party grip?


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Mar 28, 2013)

myko5 said:


> I just bit the bullet on a used D600. Now I want to find a cheap grip for it. I would love the nikon MB-D14 but its priced way to high for me to buy it. Anybody have any personal recommendations on a 3rd party grip?




I own the MB-D11 for my D7000 (Yes, I'm going somewhere with this, be patient  ) and I dropped a big penny on it. I have another friend who bought a knock off for his D7000 by a company named "Meike." He swears by it. It's not a magnesium construction, it's all plastic, but the ergonomics and feel of it are very similar to my grip. It's actually lighter, and the little grip tape stuff on his grip actually feels much better to the touch than my grip does. 

Anyway, I'm really wishing I wouldn't have dumped $250.00 into my grip and gone with the $50.00 version instead... So, I'm going to recommend the D600 version of Meike's grip to you... the knock off MB-D14:

Amazon.com: Meike Vertical Battery Grip for Nikon D600 MB-D14 MBD14 EN-EL15: Camera & Photo


----------



## runnah (Mar 28, 2013)

I honestly don't see the point in grips. I keep mine in the bod 90% of the time.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 28, 2013)

runnah said:


> I honestly don't see the point in grips. I keep mine in the bod 90% of the time.



Its nice to have the 2nd shutter button (in the right place) when shooting *portrait mode *


----------



## runnah (Mar 28, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly don't see the point in grips. I keep mine in the bod 90% of the time.
> ...



I've been turning the camera "the wrong way" for so long that even with the grip I still use the main button.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Mar 28, 2013)

It's also nice to keep shooting while you're digging for your next battery.


----------



## runnah (Mar 28, 2013)

AaronLLockhart said:


> It's also nice to keep shooting while you're digging for your next battery.



Never found that to be a problem honestly. My d300 is really good on batteries. Even after a full day I still have plenty of life left. 

Plus, pockets aren't that hard to dig through...


----------



## Mully (Mar 28, 2013)

check out this brand ... I have 2 and no problems about $75.... 
[h=1]Zeikos ZE-NBGD600 Bttery Grip For Nikon D600[/h]


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Mar 28, 2013)

runnah said:


> Never found that to be a problem honestly. My d300 is really good on batteries. Even after a full day I still have plenty of life left.
> 
> Plus, pockets aren't that hard to dig through...



You definitely aren't using external flashes then


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 28, 2013)

I bought the absolutely cheapest knoff-off I could find on ebay.

Xit Photo.  You can browse around on their website.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 28, 2013)

+1 I have liked all my cheap knock-offs including the one on my D800 today


----------



## myko5 (Mar 28, 2013)

So I guess I will continue to look into the Meike and Zeikos brands. I believe Sparky had a review on one he bought off of ebay I will have to look into also. 

I have Nikon brand grips on both my D90 and D7000. I occasionally use the extra shutter button, but it is more for adding size to the camera. With my hands, I think it is more comfortable to hold the body with one attached. Personal preference. As for having the extra battery life, I can see that as a plus. However, I don't think I can ever remember draining 1 battery and having to use the second. I do like the fact that my D7000 batteries are interchangeable on the D600.


----------



## myko5 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks sparky, I knew you posted something about one from ebay.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 28, 2013)

Meike...makes me think of Meineke, the old muffler shop chain here in the USA. They have air fresheners, floor mats, and eyepiece wiper blades for all your D600 needs. Sensor-cleaning stuff too!!! Plenty of Windex, swabs, and brown paper towels! Gotta save those trees!!! Meineke


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 28, 2013)

runnah said:


> I've been turning the camera "the wrong way" for so long that even with the grip I still use the main button.



That's a great way to strain your wrist.


----------



## runnah (Mar 28, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I've been turning the camera "the wrong way" for so long that even with the grip I still use the main button.
> ...



Meh, I can get workman's comp.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 28, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I've been turning the camera "the wrong way" for so long that even with the grip I still use the main button.
> ...



nah...his shutter clicking arm is massive!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 28, 2013)

myko5 said:


> So I guess I will continue to look into the Meike and Zeikos brands. I believe Sparky had a review on one he bought off of ebay I will have to look into also.
> ........



My review was of one I bought 2 years ago for my D7000.


----------



## runnah (Mar 28, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



Yes...from shutter use...that's it.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Mar 28, 2013)

runnah said:


> Yes...from shutter use...that's it.



Haha, well, now we know you're not ambidextrous.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 28, 2013)

runnah said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



Right.... sure...... like Quagmire. :lmao:


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 28, 2013)

d*mmit man


----------



## DCerezo (Mar 28, 2013)

myko5 said:


> I just bit the bullet on a used D600. Now I want to find a cheap grip for it. I would love the nikon MB-D14 but its priced way to high for me to buy it. Anybody have any personal recommendations on a 3rd party grip?



I got mine on eBay for 48 bucks.... Love it!!! Works just fine. The shutter button feels a little cheap, like an entry level shutter button, but everything else is great and it's been working just fine.


----------



## DCerezo (Mar 28, 2013)

The brand name is XIT


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 28, 2013)

Click Here for my D600 grip unboxing video.


----------



## sandollars (Mar 29, 2013)

I read all the reviews on all the various grips and the one thing that kept ringing through was that there was no equal substitute out there.  I went with the Nikon for my 600 and I am very glad I did..


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 29, 2013)

sandollars said:


> I read all the reviews on all the various grips and the one thing that kept ringing through was that there was no equal substitute out there.  I went with the Nikon for my 600 and I am very glad I did..



Have you tried the third party grips?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 29, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> sandollars said:
> 
> 
> > I read all the reviews on all the various grips and the one thing that kept ringing through was that there was no equal substitute out there.  I went with the Nikon for my 600 and I am very glad I did..
> ...



+1  

Nikon/Canon/Japan pays dearly for those reviews!


----------



## myko5 (Mar 29, 2013)

I am pretty sure I am just going to go third party since my main purpose for buying it is just adding size for comfort. I don't think the extra couple hundred dollars is worth the very minimal differences if any.


----------



## Heitz (Mar 29, 2013)

For my D800 I bought a Pixel brand.  It was ~$100, maybe $120.  It is really great.  It fits securely, works perfectly, and very importantly, it "matches" the body perfectly.  I'm very happy with it.


----------



## DCerezo (Mar 29, 2013)

myko5 said:


> I am pretty sure I am just going to go third party since my main purpose for buying it is just adding size for comfort. I don't think the extra couple hundred dollars is worth the very minimal differences if any.



You'll become addicted to the vertical shutter button.


----------



## myko5 (Mar 29, 2013)

DCerezo said:


> myko5 said:
> 
> 
> > I am pretty sure I am just going to go third party since my main purpose for buying it is just adding size for comfort. I don't think the extra couple hundred dollars is worth the very minimal differences if any.
> ...



No, I won't. Pretty sure of that. Have 2 camera's with grips now. I use it, but not that much.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Mar 29, 2013)

myko5 said:


> DCerezo said:
> 
> 
> > myko5 said:
> ...




Funny you mention that. I rarely use mine. Too many times, I catch myself using the standard release button and then realize that I have the vertical one.


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 29, 2013)

I kept thinking about how much I'd just paid for my D800 and that the warranty wouldn't cover third party grips and that opening up the camera body to install the grip put it in danger from moisture if the grip didn't seal correctly or at all.

After that the price of the Nikon didn't seem so high.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 29, 2013)

Mike_E said:


> I kept thinking about how much I'd just paid for my D800 and that the warranty wouldn't cover third party grips and that *opening up the camera body to install the grip* put it in danger from moisture if the grip didn't seal correctly or at all.
> 
> After that the price of the Nikon didn't seem so high.



Huh?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 29, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Mike_E said:
> 
> 
> > I kept thinking about how much I'd just paid for my D800 and that the warranty wouldn't cover third party grips and that *opening up the camera body to install the grip* put it in danger from moisture if the grip didn't seal correctly or at all.
> ...




Some camera bodies were never designed for grips, but 3-rd party manufacturers managed to make them anyway.  For example, my D60 doesn't have a Nikon grip available.  But I saw one at the local B&M camera store a while back.  In order to install it, you must remove the battery chamber door.  The grip has a 'tower' on it that replaces the battery, and the battery (only one is allowed) goes in the grip.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 29, 2013)

But the D800 he mentioned???


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 29, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> But the D800 he mentioned???




Well, I'm sure there's a little rubber pad that must be removed.


----------



## DCerezo (Mar 29, 2013)

myko5 said:


> DCerezo said:
> 
> 
> > myko5 said:
> ...



Well... EXCUSE ME! Mister! Lol! I've taken my grip off a couple times for some walk around stuff and I find myself reaching for it when it's not there


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 29, 2013)

480sparky said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > But the D800 he mentioned???
> ...



Not on mine, NIKON gremlins *stoled it*!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 29, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > 2WheelPhoto said:
> ...



Well, that alone just rendered all your gear useless. Instead of clogging up the landfill, you need to box it all up and send it to me.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 29, 2013)

Mike_E said:


> I kept thinking about how much I'd just paid for *my D800* and that the warranty wouldn't cover third party grips and that *opening up the camera body to install the grip* put it in danger from moisture if the grip didn't seal correctly or at all.
> 
> After that the price of the Nikon didn't seem so high.



Mike, can you help me understand this about your D800 before I ship mine to Sparky?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 29, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Mike, can you help me understand this about your D800 before I ship mine to Sparky?



Nothing to understand. Box it all up and ship it to me now!  NOW, I say!  NOW!


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 29, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Mike_E said:
> 
> 
> > I kept thinking about how much I'd just paid for *my D800* and that the warranty wouldn't cover third party grips and that *opening up the camera body to install the grip* put it in danger from moisture if the grip didn't seal correctly or at all.
> ...



On the Nikon one (can't speak to any others aside from a 3rd party grip I had-and sent back- for a D200 which didn't have one) there is a rubber grommet that fits around the post that plugs into the camera that seals the contacts from moisture and dust.

If that grommet isn't there or is ill fitting then then you leave your camera open to the elements- however slightly.

It's just not worth the risk in my book, especially since I tend too shoot outdoors.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 29, 2013)

Mike_E said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Mike_E said:
> ...



I thought you may be talking about something else.  The grommet or the grip, either one, only protects the pin contacts.  One or the other should be attached to the camera.  Third party grip or not.  Thats why I was confused, and i appreciate the clarification


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 29, 2013)

Mike_E said:


> On the Nikon one (can't speak to any others aside from a 3rd party grip I had-and sent back- for a D200 which didn't have one) there is a rubber grommet that fits around the post that plugs into the camera that seals the contacts from moisture and dust.
> 
> If that grommet isn't there or is ill fitting then then you leave your camera open to the elements- however slightly.
> 
> It's just not worth the risk in my book, especially since I tend too shoot outdoors.



Wait.......... what? 

You don't want to use a grip because you need to remove that grommet on the bottom that covers the contacts for the grip?


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 29, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Mike_E said:
> 
> 
> > On the Nikon one (can't speak to any others aside from a 3rd party grip I had-and sent back- for a D200 which didn't have one) there is a rubber grommet that fits around the post that plugs into the camera that seals the contacts from moisture and dust.
> ...



no, I only want to use a grip that seals the pin opening.

2Wheel, the plastic piece that holds the connector meets up inside the opening where the post goes as well and the grommet goes from the post on the grip to the edge of the opening in the camera to protect both the seam and the pins.

Again, I don't know if the third party grips have this or if they do how well it works I just know that for the money I paid for the camera I want the darned warranty valid if I do have to use the thing.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 29, 2013)

Mike_E said:


> no, I only want to use a grip that seals the pin opening............


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 29, 2013)

LMAO sparky!! That's some funny stuff.


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 30, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Mike_E said:
> 
> 
> > no, I only want to use a grip that seals the pin opening............


 

  Yep, that's the one.

It's been a while since I bought mine and at the time there was concern about that gasket.  Since the camera and the 70-200 were going to be seriously impacting my bottom line for the year anyway I didn't see any reason that I should have to eat beans for two years running If a third party grip voided my warranty.

If it works for you, or anyone else, then Great!  It just didn't make sense for me.


----------



## sandollars (Apr 2, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > sandollars said:
> ...



No I haven't. Truth be told, I guess you could say I am a purist in most things.  What I CAN say is that the grip Nikon puts out is a quality piece,  the rest would just be here say.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 2, 2013)

sandollars said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Ballistics said:
> ...



Until you try it, then it becomes FACT


----------



## myko5 (Apr 2, 2013)

Is there anywhere that actually states that using a third party grip will void the warranty?


----------



## sandollars (Apr 2, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> sandollars said:
> 
> 
> > 2WheelPhoto said:
> ...



game, set, match.  You win..


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 2, 2013)

myko5 said:


> Is there anywhere that actually states that using a third party grip will void the warranty?



Page xxiii of your manual.


----------

